# 10 HDTV Tips for Getting a "Deal" on 'Black Friday'



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Consumer advice for HDTV bargain shoppers*

By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (November 15, 2006) -- By now, you've heard that retailers will offer
sharp discounts on High-Definition TVs on Black Friday, the day after Thanksgiving.

However, the bargains are usually available for short periods of time. So, how can you
make sure that you don't get shut out.

Consumer World, a non-profit consumer advice group, has released 10 tips for landing
that great deal on Black Friday, the traditional start of the holiday shopping season.

Find out how @ TVPredictions.com


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

I work at a Wal-Mart and there is an Symphonic 32" LCD HD set offered on Black Friday for $598 with 720p capability. All I know about Symphonic is that they're a unit of the Funai Corporation. I bought a 20" Symphonic flat screen TV after Thanksgiving 2003 and yes, it still works fine!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree that brand needs to be a secondary consideration. Hitachi used to make some pretty good televisions, but they recently took quite a drubbing from Consumer Reports.

Another thing that I advocate is that you test the candidates with the programming that you have available. It is a big enough investment that you might want to pay a little extra to see how it works with satellite or cable TV. Many TVs that do great with OTA look like poo with bit-starved SD channels.


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

Interesting, anyone who buys a TV over this weekend, please post your results with Satellite vs OTA. Thanks.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't know who set up the Hitachi TV for Consumer Reports, but they really blew it.

The Hitachi XXF59 series has a great picture, not off the show room floor, because they degrade the picture of a CRT in order to sell the more inferior digital units.

Best Buy is selling the 51F59 for $699 this Friday.

A 51 inch RPCRT with a beautiful picture.

A steal in anybody's language.

An off brand plasma of simular size would be $2000, I saw a 50 inch Panasonic plasma at Sam's Club for $2400.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

harsh said:


> I agree that brand needs to be a secondary consideration. Hitachi used to make some pretty good televisions, but they recently took quite a drubbing from Consumer Reports.
> 
> Another thing that I advocate is that you test the candidates with the programming that you have available. It is a big enough investment that you might want to pay a little extra to see how it works with satellite or cable TV. Many TVs that do great with OTA look like poo with bit-starved SD channels.


I know that everyone cannot afford the high end plasma tvs such as the 
Pioneer...neither can I...however, I purchased a 42" Panasonic for my 
bedroom and a 50" Panasonic for my living room as 1 was a gift..if, I said
if you can, buy a Panasonic this weekend at Best Buy or BrandSmart USA as
the Panny HDTV is selling for $1400.00...get the ad and carry to Sears and they
will price match it!!! They price matched my 50" a while back and I saved aout
$1,000.00 as the 50" is going for about $2,300 to $2,500 this week at
several stores...these PANASONICS are rated at the highest level with
Consumer Reports...they both have 2 HDMI outlets and have the best 
picture of any plasma out there...Panasonic builds their HDTVs 100% in their
factories and none of their parts come from other sources like many of the
other brands out there are.


----------

